# Rolladensteuerung mit einem Taster



## saschag. (15 August 2009)

Hallo, 
ich möchte mit einem Taster eine Rolladensteuerung realisieren. 

Taster betätigen -> Rolladen läuft ab, Taster nochmal betätigen -> Rolladen stop, Taster nochmal betätigen -> Rolladen auf usw. 

Ich überlege schon seit Stunden und komme nicht weiter. Für euch dürfte das ja kein Problem sein 

Danke 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Ralle (15 August 2009)

Zuerst bitte mal die Suchfunktion des Forums nutzen. Zu dem Thema gibt es eine Menge Threads und auch Code hier.

Das könnte schon ein Anfang sein: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13514&highlight=Rolladen+Z%E4hler

Siehe besonders Larrys Beiträge in dem Thread.


----------



## hugo (29 August 2009)

die ein taster rolladen steuerung findest du in der oscat library
oscat ist open source und unter www.oscat.de zum download


----------

